# Gates Mills: It's time for the St. Francis of Assisi family festival



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/090610102640_pasta.JPG" border="0" /GATES MILLS -- If you're looking for a place tonbsp;take the whole family for anbsp;great meal, festive music, rides and games, look no further than the St. Francis of Assisi Family Festival.img src="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/BFGV1wvPEeg" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

